
Ask HN: Overwhelmed by Java and Design Patterns - ayushgp
I have an internship coming up in a month. I am required to code in java then. I had absolutely no idea about how to program in Java. I read the Oracle tutorials and found them pretty helpful.<p>Other than plain Java, I also need to learn about a bunch of other technologies like servlets, spring, JPA, etc. The tutorials, blog posts, etc I found related to these technologies use a lot of design pattern-y and Language full of abstraction. I&#x27;m not able to grasp how I should go about learning these things.<p>I started with spring yesterday, but the blog posts delve directly into vague topics and design patterns that I cannot wrap my head on. How should I proceed in learning these things?
======
codr4life
Deep breaths, all is well :)

Modern Java is a pretty decent language. Servlets, spring, JPA; and the rest
of the enterprise mumbo-jumbo is mostly over-engineered crap. Same goes for
design patterns, they don't even come close to pulling their own weight. I
suggest focusing on learning core Java 8, and leaving the enterprise crap to
the enterprise. You will learn whatever you have to learn once you're there,
filling your brain with bullshit and buzzwords ahead of time isn't going to
help. At least that's my take home from 32 years in software, including
several years of Java consulting.

Good luck!

------
gigatexal
First learning the basics and then creating some projects for fun might help
get you the confidence you are looking for. Good luck! And kudos for getting
an internship that will open a whole lot of doors. I'm a bit jealous.

Re: Java 8, it's awesome!

SomeCollection.stream().filter(lambda ...).map(lambda... etc is just so cool.

------
brudgers
An intern is not expected to perform like a person with years of experience.
An intern is at the start of their career and is expected to learn.

The list of Java topics is long enough that even someone with many years of
experience may have only passing familiarity with some of them.

Finally, if a company has unrealistic expectations there is nothing you can do
about it. On the other hand, realistic expectations regarding your own
knowledge might be possible;
[http://norvig.com/21-days.html](http://norvig.com/21-days.html)

Good luck.

